# silver salmon taxidermist



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Taking my daughter to Alaska for a DIY silver salmon float. Plan to have her biggest fish mounted as I doubt I'll ever get her to go again. Want to do fiberglass and live in Utah county. just want to talk to taxidermist so I know what measurements and pics to take. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Scott Humble is a excellent taxidermist for fish and big game. He lives in Springville. His number is (801) 489-8741.
Also Dan Loveland in American Fork is excellent as well. I'm not sure if he does fish, or just big game though? His number is (801) 756-2453.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 about Scott, his bird,fish,big/small game work is outstanding!


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

John Holley in Springville is also excellent. a lot of his work can be seen in Sportsmans W.H. in Provo.


----------



## Glaucus_Almighty (Aug 2, 2013)

goforbroke said:


> Taking my daughter to Alaska for a DIY silver salmon float. Plan to have her biggest fish mounted as I doubt I'll ever get her to go again. Want to do fiberglass and live in Utah county. just want to talk to taxidermist so I know what measurements and pics to take. Thanks for your suggestions.


What part of AK are you visiting? I might be able to turn you on to some good silver spots...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

4pointmuley said:


> Also Dan Loveland in American Fork is excellent as well. I'm not sure if he does fish, or just big game though?


How on earth can you know that he's excellent if you don't know if he does fish?? The best big game taxidermist on earth might just be a horrible fish artists. Two different beasts.

the most important things for the OP is to take a length measurement and get a picture (multiple pics). Everything else can be created from those. If you want to get a girth measurement, that might help -- but in all reality the taxidermist is just going to order a pre-fab body from another manufacturer. length, and a photo. You're golden.

Whatever taxidermist you choose, make sure they know what a fish is. Specifically, make sure they know what a coho is and what a coho looks like. Also, make sure that you specify how you want it to look -- spawning colors vs. bright. The last thing you want is to spend a bunch of money on a reproduction only to have someone ruin it because he isn't a fish artist. The whole goal of what you are doing is to preserve a memory. If the artist can't reproduce that memory, then he isn't worth the money. Once in a lifetime deserves a very good artist.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

We are going to float the good news river self guided. Never been there so any tips appreciated. 

Still would love to hear if any one has experience with a taxidermist with fish, even better salmon.

Thanks for replies.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Steve Taylor is about the best fish guy anywhere. But, he's in southern Utah (cedar city). Also, Ray Barlow is a great artist as well -- he's a Wayne County fellow.


I've seen some stuff from guys right here on UtahWildlife.net that are pretty talented as well -- maybe tex-o-bob?


----------



## cpx (8 mo ago)

I second John Holley. He did 2 silver salmon and a Yellow eye last year for me, his work is second to none.


----------

